# Rabbits living together



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi there, i just wanted to find out if 3 females living together is a good idea. Ive just reserved 2 baby Continental Giants (Sisters). I was told by the lady this would be ok. I just want to double check!!! They are going to have a huge home to live in and a equally huge garden to play around in, and loads of love from me!!! LOL


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Michelle666 said:


> Hi there, i just wanted to find out if 3 females living together is a good idea. Ive just reserved 2 baby Continental Giants (Sisters). I was told by the lady this would be ok. I just want to double check!!! They are going to have a huge home to live in and a equally huge garden to play around in, and loads of love from me!!! LOL


You're introducing them to an existing female? Its much more successful to introduce a neutered male to be honest, females that are litter mates usually get on but introducing two to another female is incrediably difficult and i would normally advice against it to be honest.

I would predict the 2 conti's once they are sexually mature will gang up on your other bun. 3 buns together is difficult because one normally gets left out, its great wth 2 and 4 is normally more successful than 3. What breed is you other bun? Is she neutered? Females are very hormonal and territorial, you could get the contis im sure they'd be fine together but get a neutered boy for your female.

If you want a big response to your questions go to Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin

Theres alot of experienced rabbit people and rescues there

I take it your getting them from a breeder, sounds like advice they'd give


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi

Well I've got six bunnies who all live happily together - four females and two neutered males. I had one bunny and then went to volunteer at a bunny rescue and by the time I left I had six small furries 

Three of my girls are a mum and two of her daughters, the other three are totally unrelated. It took a long time and lots of patience to get them all to accept each other and I had to be careful as I have a very large bunny (but not a giant) and a very small one (netherland dwarf).

I put the new bunnies in a small run in the large fenced off bunny area so that the bunnies could smell each other but couldn't get to each other. I did that for a few weeks. Then I removed the top so that they could interact if they really wanted to but I only did this while I was there to supervise. Once that went OK I eventually moved the small run so they were all out in the large area during the day but they still slept in separate hutches. The last stage was letting them share hutches. 

It did take a long time but maybe I was over-cautious. I wanted to make sure one stage was successfully overcome before I moved onto the next one to try and avoid any of the my fur babies becoming traumatised.

I'm not a breeder or anything - just someone who loves animals - and who is not very good at saying 'no' when they need a good home!

I have five cats too - and they get on fine with the bunnies, but again I was careful when I brought my last two kittens home and supervised them initially. If they are all out in my main garden together it is the bunnies who chase the cats - even my tiny one has a go - it is quite amusing to watch!

One of my cats has just had a litter and I will be keeping one or two so will have to introduce them to the bunnies gradually and see how they react. I expect it will be fine but will only allow supervised interaction to start with.

Good luck with your new buns.

Lumpy


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Hi
> 
> Well I've got six bunnies who all live happily together - four females and two neutered males. I had one bunny and then went to volunteer at a bunny rescue and by the time I left I had six small furries
> 
> ...


Oh i love big groups of bunnies!!!  males do even things out in a group, the trouble with 3 one being unrelated that even the most experienced bonder can have problems, depends on their personalities too.

One bun in a group of 3 has a tendancy to be left out. I know of sucessful groups of 3 before but never all 3 being female.


----------

